# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى تحديثات :  Thumbs up Genie Universal - uGenie v 0.10 Released

## mohamed73

Latest uGenie v 0.10 is ready for download 
What's new:   
- small bugfixes on the UI 
- added ability to update purchased applications via
new button in the Applications menu
- SDK removed from uGenie package
- version 0.2 of the UserGuide added, to explain new
features added to uGenie.exe 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## jihadnajd

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

